# Gainesville Sunday, Who's going?



## hansel (Jul 13, 2008)

Gainesville's shoot this weekend the 20th, how's going to go??

I'll be there bright, and early before it get's too hot

I'm ready to the course this time


----------



## Duckhawk (Jul 13, 2008)

We'll be there!! Good Luck!


----------



## thundercat30019 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll be there...along with 3 or 4 more other regulars.


----------



## GaBear (Jul 14, 2008)

You Know I'll be there............Bright And Early


----------



## hansel (Jul 14, 2008)

You know us, we like it early when it's cooler, and no crowd yet




GaBear said:


> You Know I'll be there............Bright And Early


----------



## GaBear (Jul 14, 2008)

I may end up shooting with you guys. I've got to shoot as early as I can so I can leave by Noon.


----------



## hansel (Jul 14, 2008)

That will work, we do talk allot of trash thou

Who's going to run the show if your shooting



GaBear said:


> I may end up shooting with you guys. I've got to shoot as early as I can so I can leave by Noon.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Jul 14, 2008)

you know I will be there because I am driving


----------



## Chiller (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## GaBear (Jul 15, 2008)

hansel said:


> Who's going to run the show if your shooting



Don't Know
I Just know it won't be me for once


----------



## hansel (Jul 15, 2008)

My plans have changed, be there after church, maybe


----------



## stickflinger (Jul 16, 2008)

*Directions*

From Toccoa Ga. Please.


----------



## GaBear (Jul 16, 2008)

stickflinger said:


> From Toccoa Ga. Please.



Ga. 365 south to I-985 South
From I-985 South take Exit 20 ( Gainesville Airport and Hwy 60)
Go Under The Bridge and Turn Right at Second Light (Calvary Church Road) Go about 2 1/2 Miles Look for Parking lot on Left just past the Chicopee Woods Elementry School Entrance.


----------



## GaBear (Jul 16, 2008)

hansel said:


> My plans have changed, be there after church, maybe



whats the matter you too Good to be able to stand shooting with me


----------



## KPreston (Jul 16, 2008)

*3 D Shoot!*

Bear      My crew and I will be there early and you are welcome to shoot with us!     KP


----------



## hansel (Jul 16, 2008)

No, trust me I'd rather shoot with all my buddies in the am, but my wife has to work, and my daughter has a church commitment that she needs to attend before she goes off on a mission trip later next week. So me, and the boy will be there later in the day.


Plus I'm scar'd of you




GaBear said:


> whats the matter you too Good to be able to stand shooting with me


----------



## brownitisdown (Jul 16, 2008)

hey KP be sure to take GERITOL you old geezer you know you need all the help you can get


----------



## btanner (Jul 16, 2008)

he will need alot more than that


----------



## reylamb (Jul 16, 2008)

GaBear said:


> Don't Know
> I Just know it won't be me for once



Once......come on Bear, give me a little past credit will ya?????


----------



## GaBear (Jul 16, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Once......come on Bear, give me a little past credit will ya??????



Sorry I was including present company......Not past


----------



## GaBear (Jul 16, 2008)

KPreston said:


> Bear      My crew and I will be there early and you are welcome to shoot with us!     KP




Thanks KP!!!! May take you up on that.  I need to see if JR. is up to the task of whoppin ole Bear......... again


----------



## reylamb (Jul 16, 2008)

GaBear said:


> Sorry I was including present company......Not past



Yup, it is hard to find good help these days


----------



## bowsmith (Jul 16, 2008)

reylamb said:


> Yup, it is hard to find good help these days



It's hard finding any help...not just good help.


----------



## reylamb (Jul 16, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> It's hard finding any help...not just good help.



Right......Right......Exactly


----------



## stickflinger (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks, GaBear. See yall Sunday.


----------



## KPreston (Jul 18, 2008)

*Gainesville Shoot!*

Hey--btanner and brownitisdown bring your old wheel bows out and we will see who needs the GERITOL. I do not think you young pups can hang in there with this OLD MAM and his OLD MATHEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!------KP-----


----------



## bowsmith (Jul 18, 2008)

KPreston said:


> Hey--btanner and brownitisdown bring your old wheel bows out and we will see who needs the GERITOL. I do not think you young pups can hang in there with this OLD MAM and his OLD MATHEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!------KP-----



Look out now!


----------



## GaBear (Jul 18, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> Look out now!




Yeah what he said::::::::


----------



## iowa-boy (Jul 18, 2008)

will be there.  see you all sunday.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 20, 2008)

Is there going to be an iron man set up?


----------



## hansel (Jul 20, 2008)

frdstang90 said:


> Is there going to be an iron man set up?



Haven't heard, but I love the avatar pic of the 5.0

Brings me back too when I had my 90GT running 10.70's in the 1/4mile, same color blue as your pic.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jul 20, 2008)

I may go if i can get off early enough......


----------



## hansel (Jul 20, 2008)

Great shoot guy's

It ate me up, and spit me out

It was my first day out with my scope set up, but I blew the yardage on the last target

Great time, and meet two really nice guy's


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 20, 2008)

I had a blast.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 21, 2008)

20-up to 1 down....  Spot shooters will do that to your arrow every time...Whish I had some pics... Was a lot of fun to shoot with two guys who I admire their shooting style...

Gainesville has been and remains one of my favoite places to shoot.


----------



## GaBear (Jul 21, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> 20-up to 1 down....  Spot shooters will do that to your arrow every time...Whish I had some pics... Was a lot of fun to shoot with two guys who I admire their shooting style...
> 
> Gainesville has been and remains one of my favoite places to shoot.



And We Appreciate all who Came Out and hope you'll keep coming Back for more punishment

I'll try and have scores up by Wenesday Evening


----------

